# 3.1 Benutzerverzeichnisse werden nicht gelöscht



## chris1 (30. Sep. 2016)

muss leider schon wieder um Hilfe bitten, sorry

wenn ich einen Client lösche per remote API bleibt das Verzeichnis zurück und die Systemuser und Gruppen können nicht gelöscht werden.
Hab schon mehrere Stunden versucht das Problem zu finden, leider ohne Erfolg.
Die client_delete function (apache2_plugin.inc.php) hat sich zur Vorversion nicht verändert, trotzdem klappts nicht.
Hier ein Log Auszug

```
30.09.2016-10:21 - DEBUG - Calling function 'client_delete' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'client_delete'.
30.09.2016-10:21 - DEBUG - Removed symlink: /var/www/clients/client484/domain.at
PHP Warning:  rmdir(/var/www/clients/client484): Directory not empty in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/apache2_plugin.inc.php on line 3438
30.09.2016-10:21 - DEBUG - Removed client directory: /var/www/clients/client484
30.09.2016-10:21 - DEBUG - exec: groupdel client484
groupdel: cannot remove the primary group of user 'web440'
30.09.2016-10:21 - DEBUG - Removed group client484
```
dass das Verzeichnis nicht gelöscht werden kann wenn es nicht leer ist, ist klar. Nur hat sich ja an der function nichts geändert, das verwirrt mich.
der symlink wird noch gelöscht, aber die web/client Ordner nicht mehr.

Wo soll ich suchen?  Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2016)

Bist du sicher das der client kein web mehr hatte bevor Du ihn gelöscht hast? Den Fehlermeldungen nach zu urteilen würde ich denken dass die website web440 nicht gelöscht wurde bevor Du versucht hast den client zu löschen.


----------



## chris1 (30. Sep. 2016)

ich glaub ich versteh die Frage nicht oder habe mich oben falsch ausgedrückt  Der Client existiert ganz "normal". Habe das "web" nicht separat gelöscht.

```
cluster1 clients # l client484/
total 20K
drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K Sep 30 10:21 .
drwxr-xr-x 297 root root  12K Sep 30 10:18 ..
drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 4.0K Sep 30 10:18 web440
cluster1 clients # l client484/*
total 36K
drwxr-xr-x 9 root  root  4.0K Sep 30 10:18 .
drwxr-xr-x 3 root  root  4.0K Sep 30 10:21 ..
drwxr-xr-x 2 web440 client484 4.0K Sep 30 10:18 cgi-bin
drwxr-xr-x 5 root  root  4.0K Sep 29 14:49 log
drwx--x--- 2 web440 client484 4.0K Sep 30 10:18 private
drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root  4.0K Sep 30 10:18 ssl
drwxrwx--- 2 web440 client484 4.0K Sep 30 10:18 tmp
drwx--x--x 3 web440 client484 4.0K Sep 30 10:18 web
drwx--x--- 2 web440 client484 4.0K Sep 30 10:18 webdav
```
sehe mir gerade noch die anderen Code Passagen mit rm -r an, vielleicht finde ich da das Problem


----------



## chris1 (30. Sep. 2016)

umount vom log folder klappt auch schon nicht... liegt sicher an meinem system


----------



## chris1 (30. Sep. 2016)

sieht so aus als würde
function delete($event_name, $data) {
garnicht ausgeführt werden


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2016)

Das api löscht keine webs recursiv wenn du einen client löschst, das war aber schon immer so. Mit der api musst du erst die items des kunden also z.B. das web löschen und dan erst den Kunden.


----------



## chris1 (30. Sep. 2016)

mein prozedere war bisher
domains_domain_delete
client_delete_everything
wenn ich das richtig verstehe fehlt hier noch ein sites_web_*_delete?
aber wieso hat es bisher funktioniert?


----------



## chris1 (30. Sep. 2016)

mich überkommt gerade das Gefühl, dass ich es einfach nicht mitbekommen habe, dass die Verzeichnisse nicht gelöscht wurden. Obwohl ich mir sicher war kontrolliert zu haben. naja, dann jetzt nachbessern.
danke für deine Tips


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2016)

Ich dachte Du beziehst Dich auf client_delete. Ich glaube das client_delete_everything hat noch einen Bug, da steht was im Bugtracker.


----------



## chris1 (30. Sep. 2016)

ahja stimmt. dann hat sich das vielleicht schon mit p9 eingeschlichen? ich werd das mal vergleichen


----------



## Till (1. Okt. 2016)

Das ist möglich dass es das problem schon in p9 gab.


----------



## shadowcast (4. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
habe das gleiche Problem. Über die API werden weder Datenbanken noch WEBs gelöscht, bis zur Version 3.1 funktionierte alles.
Nun hab ich "Trottel" händisch herumgelöscht, da im ISPConfig die DB-Einträge weg sind im Apache2 bleiben aber sämtliche Einstellungen des Webs sodass dieser nun nicht mehr startet. Hatte schon befürchtet dass da jetzt noch was auf mich zu kommt.


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2016)

Zitat von shadowcast:


> Nun hab ich "Trottel" händisch herumgelöscht, da im ISPConfig die DB-Einträge weg sind im Apache2 bleiben aber sämtliche Einstellungen des Webs sodass dieser nun nicht mehr startet. Hatte schon befürchtet dass da jetzt noch was auf mich zu kommt.


Wenn Du die Verzeichnisse manuell löscht dann musst Du auch die zugehörige vhost Konfiguratonsdatei entfernen.

Die Löschen Funktionen gehen alle in 3.1 (also webs, clients, ftp user, mail user etc.) bis auf die Funktion client_delete_everything. Die hatte mal jemand anderes nachträglich implementiert und sich nicht ganz an das ispconfig Funktionsschema gehalten wodurch sie nicht automatisch kompatibel mit den Neuerungen in 3.1 ist und jetzt komplett neu entwickelt werden muss.


----------



## shadowcast (4. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Till,
okay. Wird die Funktion client_delete_everything also überarbeitet? Bis wann ungefähr rechnest du mit dem Release?


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2016)

Zitat von shadowcast:


> Hallo Till,
> okay. Wird die Funktion client_delete_everything also überarbeitet? Bis wann ungefähr rechnest du mit dem Release?


Ich sehe mir das diese Woche an.


----------



## shadowcast (4. Okt. 2016)

Einfach nur noch genial. vielen Dank.


----------



## chris1 (5. Okt. 2016)

ich habe mittlerweile die löschfunktionen alle einzeln verbaut: sites, databases, crons, mail accounts, mail domains, domains, spamfilter wblist.
und zum schluss noch ein client_delete_everything welches noch ein paar tabellen leert


----------



## shadowcast (30. Okt. 2016)

Mit dem Update auf v3.1.1 funktioniert client_delete_everything wieder wie gewohnt.

SUPER Vielen Dank


----------

